

Ask HN: Where do you get High Res Hero images for your homepage? - augustin1989

I&#x27;ve currently been getting them through http:&#x2F;&#x2F;littlevisuals.co&#x2F;. Do you guys have any other resources or sites I can look into?
======
ASquare
Good shortlist of resources here: [https://medium.com/great-reading-for-
startup-founders/62ae4b...](https://medium.com/great-reading-for-startup-
founders/62ae4bcbe01b)

~~~
augustin1989
This is great! Thank you!

~~~
ASquare
Super - glad it was helpful :)

------
sytelus
The [http://www.shutterstock.com/](http://www.shutterstock.com/) seems to be
fairly popular if you have non-zero budget. Lot of people seem to rip off
images from Tublr themes as well. I've seen also lot of torrents on places
like Pirate Bay (look for Top 100 section) but you need to make sure it
license is free for any usage (lot of providers do look out for people
stealing images without license).

------
benrmatthews
Bookmarked a few resources here: [http://benrmatthews.com/2014/01/free-high-
quality-stock-phot...](http://benrmatthews.com/2014/01/free-high-quality-
stock-photo-sites/)

------
saddestcatever
I've been using Fotolia. It's one of the better stock photography sites, and
their prices are pretty good if you: a.) Pre-pay for credit b.) Don't need
images larger then 1200px X 1200px

------
Isamu
Hadn't heard this jargon before.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_image](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_image)

Is this a new thing?

~~~
shiftpgdn
I believe it's part of the naming/code in Bootstrap, so as long as that has
been around.

